# Teething Biscuit Recipe Needed



## tschifo (Jun 25, 2005)

My husband bought ds some biter biscuits, and I'm looking for a recipe to make them myself. The ingredients on the store-bought didn't seem too bad, but I'd love to back them myself. DS is 6 months old with two teeth and meets all the other "requirements". In other words, when he sees those biscuits we can't get the package open fast enough!

TIA


----------



## tschifo (Jun 25, 2005)

just adding to my watches....


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

I've made several different teething biscuits from the recipes found here: http://www.wholesomebabyfood.com/Snack.htm
My favorite recipe is the overnight teething biscuits. HTH!


----------



## tschifo (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks, I looked at all those recipes and saw they had milk and eggs. Wasn't too sure if that would be OK for my little guy. I guess it is? I hope they taste good for adults too. Maybe with a cup of coffee?


----------



## pnutS4us (Feb 2, 2006)

I made plain basic biscotti for my dd when she was teething. Worked really well, and I had a treat to have with my tea! LOL


----------



## mudpiemaker (Sep 19, 2006)

i am wondering if anyone has tried baking teething biscuits using breast milk as the liquid? i found several recipes that call for juice, but was contemplating substituting breast milk.

i'll post again if they turn out ok...


----------

